# Amazon Prime Channels - Do they work on TiVo?



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm and Amazon Prime member and am reasonably happy with the video providers app on the TiVo. They have subscriptions you can buy (Showtime, Starz, etc.) and I was wondering if these work on the TiVo? 

Anybody try them with success?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think they do. However I believe that you can access the VOD content from those channels in the TiVo app. So you can't tune the live channels, but it will show that you "own" all of the VOD content that you get with those subscriptions.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

rgr said:


> I'm and Amazon Prime member and am reasonably happy with the video providers app on the TiVo. They have subscriptions you can buy (Showtime, Starz, etc.) and I was wondering if these work on the TiVo?
> 
> Anybody try them with success?


 I have Starz through Amazon. It does work but the guide could be a little better, but if you poke around it you'll generally find what you're looking for.
Streaming quality is very good.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

We have Acorn through Amazon. We've only been able to browse Acorn-specific content through the Amazon website via PC, but when Acorn content is added to the watchlist then it shows up on the Tivo interface.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Great to hear all of this. Acorn TV is the specific channel I'm interested in and see how it works on my Mother's Roku. There, it shows in the Amazon interface as another major selection - like Prime, Movies, etc. 

Thanks, all.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes, they work, at least the Starz channel does. I tried it today and it works fine, it's actually better picture quality than the regular linear Starz channel I get from Comcast. The app supplies a 1080p/24fps signal whereas Comcast is now sending a down-rezzed 720p/60Hz signal for all their non-local channels, premiums included.

Also of note, Comcast is actively blocking any access to the stand-alone Starz app, you can't buy the channel and use it on a Roku for example if you have Comcast Internet service. But if you access it through Amazon's video service you can get around Comcast's block.


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

rgr said:


> I'm and Amazon Prime member and am reasonably happy with the video providers app on the TiVo. They have subscriptions you can buy (Showtime, Starz, etc.) and I was wondering if these work on the TiVo?
> 
> Anybody try them with success?


How about SHO Anytime? Would love to use that on TiVo.

My gripe with Amazon Prime Video is the 5 digit PIN. The individual digits dwell on the screen for about a second. The kids are onto it before I remember how Amazon implements PIN entry via TiVo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

For clarification, to have "Acorn" show up as a separate major selection would be fantastically useful, unfortunately it doesn't show up that way on our Roamio.

As far as i can see there is absolutely no way to know that any show on the watchlist is in fact from Acorn, either. I'll have to fire up the Roku and check that interface, might be easier browsing than via a web-browser on the laptop.



rgr said:


> Great to hear all of this. Acorn TV is the specific channel I'm interested in and see how it works on my Mother's Roku. There, it shows in the Amazon interface as another major selection - like Prime, Movies, etc.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

The short answer is that you're better off browsing content from Amazon Channels (add-on subscriptions) such as Showtime, Acorn, etc. on another device and adding movies/shows to your Amazon watchlist there. Then that stuff will appear in the watchlist in the Amazon app on your TiVo and you can watch it on the TiVo. Unless a subscription show is also available for purchase from Amazon, you won't find it in the Amazon app on TiVo. So, for example, you won't find the Showtime series The Circus or the current season of Shameless at all in the TiVo app unless they've been added to your watchlist from another device.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

This is where TiVo is dropping the ball when it comes to streaming. If I have to go to each individual provider (Amazon, Netflix, etc.) to be *sure* I am able to find all my stuff, I might as well drop $100 (or less) on a Roku and get a nicer/more responsive experience (I don't own a Roku yet, so I am presuming it's nicer/more responsive, but someone here did confirm that it does not aggregate providers like OnePass does).

TiVo handled streaming pretty well (not perfectly) up to the Rovi acquisition, but since then it's become a lot less useful.

Edit: remove my rant about whole seasons being missing as it's not germane to this thread


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Been said a zillion times, you don't buy a Tivo for streaming - it's first and foremost a DVR and (much less) a streaming box second. Does it work, mostly? Yes, but if you primarily stream you're gonna want a $50 Roku stick (or $35 Chromecast) at minimum.

They're never going to be the one box that was promised 6 years ago.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

slowbiscuit said:


> Been said a zillion times, you don't buy a Tivo for streaming - it's first and foremost a DVR and (much less) a streaming box second. Does it work, mostly? Yes, but if you primarily stream you're gonna want a $50 Roku stick (or $35 Chromecast) at minimum.
> 
> They're never going to be the one box that was promised 6 years ago.


Yup. If you complement your regular TV with a little streaming from Netflix (assuming you don't have the audio drop-out bug), then TiVo is fine. But if you venture much beyond that (Amazon, Hulu, HBO Go, Plex, not to mention all those apps that are entirely missing like Showtime, Starz, HBO Now, Sling TV, Watch ESPN, etc.), the TiVo is a really subpar streamer. As cheap as the new Rokus are, you're better off just getting one of those.

I just picked up a Mi Box Android TV and was just shocked at how much better the Plex app is on it than on my TiVo Roamio. I knew it would be better but it's just night and day -- everything is fast and fluid on the Plex app for Android TV, even rewinding video from Plex Channels plug-ins to stream from networks like CBS and HGTV. Meanwhile, the sluggish UI on the TiVo Plex app is like trying to swim through molasses.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

I only use Netflix, Amazon, and Vudu with the occasional Hulu once in awhile and the Roamio is my goto streamer. I never have any trouble with the streaming services, sometimes they'll take 10-15 secs to load, and the Amazon navigation needs improvement(but it's like that on all streamers) and, it provides 1080p/24fps video which extremely few streamers have. Roku, for example, does not have 1080p/24 output for those services. The WDTV Live streamer has it but they've stopped making them.

If you get into some of the more obscure streaming services then I could see where the Tivo might be lacking, but for those previously mentioned majors, Tivo is the box for me. Plus, with Amazon I can get around Comcast's blocking of the Starz app, especially nice since Comcast's Starz channel has now been down-rezzed to 720p from its native 1080i. The Starz app has 1080p/24fps.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> Yup. If you complement your regular TV with a little streaming from Netflix (assuming you don't have the audio drop-out bug), then TiVo is fine. But if you venture much beyond that (Amazon, Hulu, HBO Go, Plex, not to mention all those apps that are entirely missing like Showtime, Starz, HBO Now, Sling TV, Watch ESPN, etc.), the TiVo is a really subpar streamer. As cheap as the new Rokus are, you're better off just getting one of those.
> 
> I just picked up a Mi Box Android TV and was just shocked at how much better the Plex app is on it than on my TiVo Roamio. I knew it would be better but it's just night and day -- everything is fast and fluid on the Plex app for Android TV, even rewinding video from Plex Channels plug-ins to stream from networks like CBS and HGTV. Meanwhile, the sluggish UI on the TiVo Plex app is like trying to swim through molasses.


When it comes to streaming there are 2 major issues old hardware and old/missing apps with TiVo people tend to forget that

1. All Premiere DVRs are very very old hardware - 2009 at best
2. All Roamio DVRs are old hardware - 2013 at best
3. All Bolt DVRs are aging hardware - 2015 at best

Add to that TiVos small user base and requirements that the apps need to run on all of the above hardware and the results are a lack of apps and for the ones they do have becoming way to old before the various streaming services get around to updating them.

Given the current state of hardware from the various stand alone streaming boxes anyone who wants services not available on TiVo or who is a heavy user of the ones TiVo has is just better off buying another up to date streaming box.

That said my Bolt works very well for the service I use lightly (Amazon, YouTube, & Vudu) and I really have no need for another box.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

sar840t2 said:


> This is where TiVo is dropping the ball when it comes to streaming. If I have to go to each individual provider (Amazon, Netflix, etc.) to be *sure* I am able to find all my stuff, I might as well drop $100 (or less) on a Roku and get a nicer/more responsive experience (I don't own a Roku yet, so I am presuming it's nicer/more responsive, but someone here did confirm that it does not aggregate providers like OnePass does).
> 
> TiVo handled streaming pretty well (not perfectly) up to the Rovi acquisition, but since then it's become a lot less useful.
> 
> Edit: remove my rant about whole seasons being missing as it's not germane to this thread


Once you get a Roku you'll wonder why you didn't get one long ago. They are hands down the best streamer IMO.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mschnebly said:


> Once you get a Roku you'll wonder why you didn't get one long ago. They are hands down the best streamer IMO.


Unless you want 24fps. But I use mine everyday for Pandora.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

I didn't buy a TiVo for streaming, but TiVo is attempting to position themselves as the "one box" (that's probably just my interpretation), and as a result I am using it more for that purpose.

It handles streaming playback (Amazon and Netflix, not exactly "obscure" providers) just fine. It's the integration with the Now Playing/My Shows (I forget what it's called currently) that is buggy. That has nothing to do with the hardware (Roamio in my case) - it's the data and/or the software that is causing these problems.

So yeah, so long as I keep track of what shows I want to stream outside of My Shows, it works fine. But that should not be necessary.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TiVo's Amazon app is just bad. That little circle spins about 20 times every time you start a video or rewind or FF. It's just painful. Plus the UI is kinda sluggish and it doesn't really support Amazon Channels (as explained above). The Amazon Video apps for Roku, Android TV and (of course) Fire TV are way better and don't have those problems.

I think the Hulu app for Bolt is pretty good from what I've read but it doesn't even do HD on the Roamio, which is crazy. Both the YouTube and HBO Go apps for TiVo are somewhat flaky/buggy in my experience and based on other reports I've read on here. VUDU is good though.

I do like that apps on TiVo support 24p. I think maybe some Roku models have done so over the years, but not most. The Nvidia Shield Android TV does support auto-switching to 24p. I'll likely return the Mi Box (which has exhibited a few bugs) and get the Nvidia.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> TiVo's Amazon app is just bad. That little circle spins about 20 times every time you start a video or rewind or FF. It's just painful. Plus the UI is kinda sluggish and it doesn't really support Amazon Channels (as explained above). The Amazon Video apps for Roku, Android TV and (of course) Fire TV are way better and don't have those problems.
> 
> I think the Hulu app for Bolt is pretty good from what I've read but it doesn't even do HD on the Roamio, which is crazy. Both the YouTube and HBO Go apps for TiVo are somewhat flaky/buggy in my experience and based on other reports I've read on here. VUDU is good though.
> 
> I do like that apps on TiVo support 24p. I think maybe some Roku models have done so over the years, but not most. The Nvidia Shield Android TV does support auto-switching to 24p. I'll likely return the Mi Box (which has exhibited a few bugs) and get the Nvidia.


I thought you had to manually activate 24fps with the Shield? And that it was something they were looking to auto-implement with a future update?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

keenanSR said:


> I thought you had to manually activate 24fps with the Shield? And that it was something they were looking to auto-implement with a future update?


I know I recently read on a message board somewhere (so take with a grain of salt, I guess) that a Shield TV user said that it will automatically switch to 24fps so long as all HDMI connections in your chain are version 1.4. If you have any 2.0 or 2.0a connections, auto-rate switching may or may not work right now due to a bug.

It may be that the auto-switching is only possible in certain apps, like Plex, though, rather than system-wide across all apps? I'm honestly not sure.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> I know I recently read on a message board somewhere (so take with a grain of salt, I guess) that a Shield TV user said that it will automatically switch to 24fps so long as all HDMI connections in your chain are version 1.4. If you have any 2.0 or 2.0a connections, auto-rate switching may or may not work right now due to a bug.
> 
> It may be that the auto-switching is only possible in certain apps, like Plex, though, rather than system-wide across all apps? I'm honestly not sure.


I don't have one myself but a user over at AVS has used one extensively and he said that was "bug" that Nvidia was still working out. I hadn't heard about the HDMI version making a difference before, doesn't seem like it would but I'll mention it to this other user to see if he can experiment with it.

I was looking at the Shield as a replacement streamer if I end up leaving Comcast(and consequently TiVo) behind, and having 24fps is a requirement.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Yeah, the Nvidia Shield TV is by far the most capable of all the streaming boxes. (It's actually a gaming console too.) I like Android TV, which now has pretty good app support, although if all I wanted was a simple streaming box, I'm still not sure that Android TV is better than Roku. However, Shield TV (besides running Android TV) can do so much, including run Plex Media Server, work with HD HomeRun network tuners to act as a single-box DVR solution, and also please home theater nerds with support for UHD 4K, HDR10, 24fps, advanced audio codecs (e.g. Atmos), compatibility with Harmony IR universal remotes, etc. And Nvidia has proven to be really good about offering regular software updates to address bugs while adding new features. Hopefully they'll be upgrading the OS soon to the new Android TV 7.0 Nougat.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

sar840t2 said:


> I didn't buy a TiVo for streaming, but TiVo is attempting to position themselves as the "one box" (that's probably just my interpretation), and as a result I am using it more for that purpose.


Marketing spin is not reality.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

slowbiscuit said:


> Marketing spin is not reality.


It's true that lots of times companies really exaggerate the capabilities/quality of their product, leading to disappointed buyers. But certainly not always. Buyers are being led by TiVo to think of TiVo as the "one box" that is both a great DVR and a great streamer, with everything neatly integrated; to the extent that that isn't true, many of us are disappointed.

TiVo refers to the Bolt not as a DVR but as a "unified entertainment system" and lists this as reason #1 to buy a TiVo on their homepage:

_TiVo puts it all together.

The entertainment landscape is more fractured than ever. In fact, the TV is no longer reserved for just TV anymore; streaming content is arguably just as important. Only TiVo connects all the dots in a way thats seamless, searchable and hassle-free._


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> Marketing spin is not reality.





NashGuy said:


> It's true that lots of times companies really exaggerate the capabilities/quality of their product, leading to disappointed buyers. But certainly not always. Buyers are being led by TiVo to think of TiVo as the "one box" that is both a great DVR and a great streamer, with everything neatly integrated; to the extent that that isn't true, many of us are disappointed.
> 
> TiVo refers to the Bolt not as a DVR but as a "unified entertainment system" and lists this as reason #1 to buy a TiVo on their homepage:
> 
> ...


It's all about ones own expectations. The Bolt is certainly a combine OTA or Cable and OTT streaming STB & DVR. How well one believes it does these things is where expectations come in.

For me to be a complete & superior "One Box" or "Unified Entertainment System" they would have to improve allot of features and add some missing ones. Effectively become a full blown gaming PC, add every streaming service and better integrate them into the DVR software, while adding support for Satellite and building in a UHD Drive, some of which is impossible (satellite support) and most of which would be cost prohibitive.

So we have the Bolt which is a very good DVR and pretty good streamer that has a limited number of streaming services and is likely as close to a "One Box" or "Unified Entertainment System" that any of us are likely to see anytime soon.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

True, but when it's apparent that they could easily do so much better if they just tried a little harder, it's disappointing. The hardware is not the issue now, it's the software.


----------

